# Hello all



## chesterbening (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello 
I have been here for many years, 
Still wanna meet more friends
If u guys wanna hang out to have a coffee or something 
Please send me pm


----------



## pipoiochung (Apr 29, 2012)

so how old are you


----------



## garycyk (Apr 29, 2012)

if wanna go out, feel free to comtact me at"nine -zero -six- one -one -six- nine- three"


----------



## coffee and numbers (May 5, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking to move to HK. I currently reside in DC. You seem to know people there. Would you have any idea on how a someone like me, MBA in corporate finance with over 7 years experience can find a job there?

Would love any help.


----------



## sketchi (May 15, 2012)

hum can anyone help me figure out how to PM someone? I don't see that as an option. perhaps my post count is too low?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

"sketchi" you should be able to pm any one after 7-10 posts.


----------



## sketchi (May 15, 2012)

I see, thanks!


----------



## RichJohnson (May 18, 2012)

I would really like to meet some other people in HK, I have been working for about 2 months and have not really had a good night out.


----------



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to meet friends too. Im married and swedish. I will be arriving HK in July/Aug Quarry Bay area. Likes movies, music, eating out/lunching, reading, fossil hunting, cooking, news and current affairs...and lots more.


----------



## chrolson (May 22, 2012)

Hi chester, that's very nice of you. Me and my friends will be visiting HK this July and be assured that I'll contact you for some drinks. 

Cheers, Chloe


----------



## tomo_25 (May 23, 2012)

Hi everybody, 

I've just moved to Hong Kong this week and looking to meet people to hang out either in the day at weekends or on the evening. I live in Happy Valley, but interested to adventure out as I haven't seen much of the Island yet. Let me know if your interested.

Tom


----------



## bunnybunny (May 24, 2012)

Hi how are you?


----------



## chesterbening (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all
Seems like we can hang out sometimes
SNIP
Just left me a message, if u don't mind , we can have coffee or something


----------



## crystalk (Jun 9, 2012)

hi all, would love to meet some new friends!


----------

